# Applying thermal paste to i7 920



## lubo4444

Ok i finally have everything i need to apply new thermal paste on my CPU.  I did watch few youtube videos to see how people do it but i see many different ways.  Some people i see they either applied a small drop like a grain of rice at the center and then they installed the heatsink.  Others did like a line and then with some kind of plastic they applied it evenly on the whole surface.  So there are probably other ways but those are the most common that i saw.  So my last questions are:

1. What is the most effective way on applying Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste to intel i7 920 CPU?
2. Also I'll be using isopropyl alcohol (either 91% or 99%) to clean the old thermal paste.  What kind of towel can i use to apply the isopropyl alcohol on and clean it? 

That's all i need to know and hopefully i'll be good to go.


----------



## mihir

lubo4444 said:


> Ok i finally have everything i need to apply new thermal paste on my CPU.  I did watch few youtube videos to see how people do it but i see many different ways.  Some people i see they either applied a small drop like a grain of rice at the center and then they installed the heatsink.  Others did like a line and then with some kind of plastic they applied it evenly on the whole surface.  So there are probably other ways but those are the most common that i saw.  So my last questions are:
> 
> 1. What is the most effective way on applying Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste to intel i7 920 CPU?
> 2. Also I'll be using isopropyl alcohol (either 91% or 99%) to clean the old thermal paste.  What kind of towel can i use to apply the isopropyl alcohol on and clean it?
> 
> That's all i need to know and hopefully i'll be good to go.




It depends on you,whether you think you can spread a layer which is uniform enough.
Like I prefer the rice grain drop method.
Use anti-static smooth cloth.
I have used tissues and they worked well.


----------



## lubo4444

mihir said:


> It depends on you,whether you think you can spread a layer which is uniform enough.
> Like I prefer the rice grain drop method.
> Use anti-static smooth cloth.
> I have used tissues and they worked well.



I'll give it a try.  Thank you.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Spreading out the thermal paste is the inproper way of doing it. A small rice grain size of paste in the center of the cpu and a little twisting action when placing the heatsink ontop is the best method. When you spread the paste it allows for air pockets to form. When you allow the paste to spread itself it allows the air to be pushed out to the sides.


----------



## lubo4444

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Spreading out the thermal paste is the inproper way of doing it. A small rice grain size of paste in the center of the cpu and a little twisting action when placing the heatsink ontop is the best method. When you spread the paste it allows for air pockets to form. When you allow the paste to spread itself it allows the air to be pushed out to the sides.



Thank you a lot for explaining it with details.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

lubo4444 said:


> Thank you a lot for explaining it with details.



Np, if you are anal about it like me, I do a test fit first. I place it on and see how well it spreads out. I then clean everything and reapply with the now proper amount of paste to cover the cpu die entirely without excess runoff.


----------



## lubo4444

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Np, if you are anal about it like me, I do a test fit first. I place it on and see how well it spreads out. I then clean everything and reapply with the now proper amount of paste to cover the cpu die entirely without excess runoff.



Yeah i can try that.


----------



## Okedokey

There is a correct way and an incorrect way depdenant on cpu and socket.


----------



## Motox20

Try coffee filters when cleaning off the old thermal paste, they work great and are lint free so no worries about leaving behind any pieces of lint or paper.

I prefer the grain of rice and install method as well. Trying to spread the paste is a pain in the rear and can cause more problems.


----------



## Okedokey

As i said before, there is a correct way and an incorrect way as per manufacturer instructions.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

bigfellla said:


> There is a correct way and an incorrect way depdenant on cpu and socket.



Lol that list is ridiculous. If you use my method it was always be the correct amount with the proper spread. With my method more of the processor is coated then the oval shape they suggest.


----------



## Motox20

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Lol that list is ridiculous. If you use my method it was always be the correct amount with the proper spread. With my method more of the processor is coated then the oval shape they suggest.



I have to say I agree, there is always a "correct" way listed by a manufacturer but that doesn't mean other methods are wrong. I've lost count of how many times I've done this, on comps and Xbox 360's and it's never caused me any problems. 

Side note, using coffee filters as I suggested is actually listed in Artic Silver 5's instructions.


----------



## Okedokey

It clearly states NOT to spread it.  I would go with that given thats all they do - produce tim.


----------



## Okedokey

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Lol that list is ridiculous. If you use my method it was always be the correct amount with the proper spread. With my method more of the processor is coated then the oval shape they suggest.



The heatblock is coated then you put the line method over the actual core, have seen a cpu without the cover?  Its concentrated in the middle.


----------



## hankweed

To clean of the paste what really works is Dip a Q tip in Isoprophyl alcohol and use that to clean your CPU. To clean all of it off it usually takes A LOT of Q tips but it does the job really well and Q tips are cheap. And to apply it just put a drop in the middle.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

bigfellla said:


> The heatblock is coated then you put the line method over the actual core, have seen a cpu without the cover?  Its concentrated in the middle.



So please tell me what happens when there is thermal paste over an area that doesn't have a core? Now please tell what happens if there isn't any thermal paste over an area that has a core?

Lets agree to disagree here. You continue to have to reference a chart everytime you need to apply thermal paste and I will continue using my tried and true method that works on all CPU's all the time.


----------



## Intel_man

bigfellla said:


> It clearly states NOT to spread it.  I would go with that given thats all they do - produce tim.



There is nothing from that list that states NOT to spread it. 

Do people ever read? I mean... this few sentences are on the top of the page for christ's sake. 



> There are only four application methods we* suggest *for Intel® CPU at this time. Look down the list of processors until you locate your processor type. Once you find it, *choose the seggested application method on the right*.


----------



## Okedokey

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> So please tell me what happens when there is thermal paste over an area that doesn't have a core? Now please tell what happens if there isn't any thermal paste over an area that has a core?
> 
> Lets agree to disagree here. You continue to have to reference a chart everytime you need to apply thermal paste and I will continue using my tried and true method that works on all CPU's all the time.



I will continue to reference the people that have tested, tried and manufactured the Arctic Silver 5 on that cpu rather than you.



Intel_man said:


> There is nothing from that list that states NOT to spread it.
> 
> Do people ever read? I mean... this few sentences are on the top of the page for christ's sake.



Have either of you read the instructions? Clearly not.



> *Do NOT spread the line of thermal compound out*


 (page 5)  do you read?  And btw, i didn't capitalise the "not" they did.  This applies to all i7 chips.

Further more (page 6):



> Allowing the mounted heatsink to spread the thermal compound insures proper coverage of the metal cap, minimizes air bubbles and allows an optimum bond
> line between the two surfaces.





lubo4444 said:


> 1. What is the most effective way on applying Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste to intel i7 920 CPU?
> 
> That's all i need to know and hopefully i'll be good to go.



I will say again, there is a correct way and an incorrect way to apply tim.  This has to do with where the thermal intensity is for each cpu as shown in QP2 - 4 in the instructions supplied.


----------



## lubo4444

I'm not going to lie but when i first bought my computer, the person who installed all the parts he did exactly as Thermal-Reactor said, and my temperatures were in the 30-32 C, which seems to be pretty good.  I did not know that if you remove the heatsink you have to apply thermal paste again and my temperatures now are in the 39-44 C.  So i guess his way works too and i guess the instructions on the website are correct too.  It all depends on which way you do it.  I'll keep checking this thread to see if anyone posts any other reason why you should use one method over the other but i think i understand it now.

Also for the other users that pointed out, yes i'll use coffee filters with isopropyl alcohol to clean the old thermal paste.  I do have many coffee filters at my house and that would help me.


----------



## mihir

Yes everytime you remove the HSF you need to re-apply the HSF, because if you don't it will cause formation of air bubbles and air is a bad conductor of heat.


----------



## lubo4444

mihir said:


> Yes everytime you remove the HSF you need to re-apply the HSF, because if you don't it will cause formation of air bubbles and air is a bad conductor of heat.



Yup i know that now.


----------



## hankweed

Hey Sorry for the random question but THERMAL-REACTOR I got the same processor and mobo as you. And im looking to buy one of the corsair H series CPU water cooler. How cool does your CPU run with the corsair h60?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

hankweed said:


> Hey Sorry for the random question but THERMAL-REACTOR I got the same processor and mobo as you. And im looking to buy one of the corsair H series CPU water cooler. How cool does your CPU run with the corsair h60?



Reasonably, honestly it's not the best cooler out there but with aftermarket fans it stays within a few degrees of my old Thermal Right IFX14 and that thing beat out Megahelams. I have been considering the new H100 or even the H80 I am just waiting for HardOCP to do a test on them before I buy.


----------



## hankweed

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Reasonably, honestly it's not the best cooler out there but with aftermarket fans it stays within a few degrees of my old Thermal Right IFX14 and that thing beat out Megahelams. I have been considering the new H100 or even the H80 I am just waiting for HardOCP to do a test on them before I buy.



ohhhh and what temps do u get right now? h7o any good? i heard the antec kuhler 620 is pretty good. oooo Can u send me the temps after geting the results of the h80 ha thanks  mm one more thing. Out of these ram what is best. What would u get first then what would ur second choice be? oo and its for primarly for gaming the ram

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220518

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226194

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231405

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226186

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233146


----------



## CdnAudiophile

hankweed said:


> ohhhh and what temps do u get right now? h7o any good? i heard the antec kuhler 620 is pretty good. oooo Can u send me the temps after geting the results of the h80 ha thanks  mm one more thing. Out of these ram what is best. What would u get first then what would ur second choice be? oo and its for primarly for gaming the ram
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220518
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226194
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231405
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226186
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233146


Thermal Right IFX-14
Idle 32oC Full load with HT on 74oC

H60 with 2 scythe's
Idle 37oC Full load with HT on 81oC


This order :

1.) CORSAIR Vengeance - 1.5v 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 - Increased voltage could yeild a nice OC. My ram is same timmings and MHZ but with more Voltage and I have hit 2000mhz with mine.
2.) G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 12GB 1.5v 1333mhz 7-7-7-21 - Timmings could be loosened to OC to 1600mhz. Great price (99.99) Only thing keeping it from being first in list is my bias towards Corsair.
3.) Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 12GB 1.6V  1600mhz 8-9-8-24 - Performance is less then #1 & #2 and the price is higher.

The other ram is not worth their price at all.


----------



## hankweed

francischan35 said:


> Since you have such a nice chip I would look at spending 50-80 on a nice heatsink. The stock Intel heatsinks really aren't very effective.



yea but i HATE the regular air heatsinks. SUPER bulky and they take up the whole space in the Case. Cant stand them. xD. thats why im trying to get one of the H series


----------



## hankweed

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Thermal Right IFX-14
> Idle 32oC Full load with HT on 74oC
> 
> H60 with 2 scythe's
> Idle 37oC Full load with HT on 81oC
> 
> 
> This order :
> 
> 1.) CORSAIR Vengeance - 1.5v 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 - Increased voltage could yeild a nice OC. My ram is same timmings and MHZ but with more Voltage and I have hit 2000mhz with mine.
> 2.) G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 12GB 1.5v 1333mhz 7-7-7-21 - Timmings could be loosened to OC to 1600mhz. Great price (99.99) Only thing keeping it from being first in list is my bias towards Corsair.
> 3.) Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 12GB 1.6V  1600mhz 8-9-8-24 - Performance is less then #1 & #2 and the price is higher.
> 
> The other ram is not worth their price at all.



hmm a lot of people said to go with the Patriot vipers xD...


----------



## CdnAudiophile

hankweed said:


> hmm a lot of people said to go with the Patriot vipers xD...



My ram can do almost the same as the sector 7. I do not think they are worth the price compared to what you get for around $100


----------



## linkin

No matter what the manufacturer states, I will always use the rice grain/dot method. On GPU's with an exposed die, less is more, you'll only need half a rice grain sized amount. For bigger dies with an oblong shaped heatspreader, a thin line parallel the longer side, in the centre, has worked for me.

For cleaning surfaces, I find arcticlean works better for arctic silver over isopropyl alcohol, because the arctic silver is quite a thick paste and a bit of a pain to remove at times. Other pastes like IC Diamond 7 are really easy to remove with anything.


----------



## Okedokey

My cpu sits on 29oC idle and 59oC load with the Antec H20 620.


----------



## linkin

bigfellla said:


> My cpu sits on 29oC idle and 59oC load with the Antec H20 620.



You running intake or exhaust? How many fans? And what's your ambient?

My ambient is about 12c-14c, idle temps 24c, load temps 52c


----------



## CdnAudiophile

bigfellla said:


> My cpu sits on 29oC idle and 59oC load with the Antec H20 620.



How about after 24 hours of prime? Also what is the ambient temperature of the room.


----------



## linkin

24 hours of prime is a bit excessive isn't it? I did 50 runs of IBT on maximum stress, that took a good few hours...


----------



## CdnAudiophile

linkin said:


> 24 hours of prime is a bit excessive isn't it? I did 50 runs of IBT on maximum stress, that took a good few hours...



I just want to see his true full load temps not some temperature he got from playin a game for 5 minutes. You are right, 24 is a bit excessive.


----------



## lubo4444

linkin said:


> No matter what the manufacturer states, I will always use the rice grain/dot method. On GPU's with an exposed die, less is more, you'll only need half a rice grain sized amount. For bigger dies with an oblong shaped heatspreader, a thin line parallel the longer side, in the centre, has worked for me.
> 
> For cleaning surfaces, I find arcticlean works better for arctic silver over isopropyl alcohol, because the arctic silver is quite a thick paste and a bit of a pain to remove at times. Other pastes like IC Diamond 7 are really easy to remove with anything.



I just picked up the Isopropyl Alcohol 91% so i'll clean it with that.  Although i have the original thermal paste on the CPU at the moment, so it should not be a problem to remove it with that.  Later on i might get the arctic product that removes paste.  Thank you.  I'll definitely go with the dot method.  So far i see many people do the rice grain/dot method and they disregard the instructions on the thermal paste.


----------



## mihir

lubo4444 said:


> I just picked up the Isopropyl Alcohol 91% so i'll clean it with that.  Although i have the original thermal paste on the CPU at the moment, so it should not be a problem to remove it with that.  Later on i might get the arctic product that removes paste.  Thank you.  I'll definitely go with the dot method.  So far i see many people do the rice grain/dot method and they disregard the instructions on the thermal paste.



Good Stuff.
yes the Arctic Clean works really well,I had not option but to get it since 91% alcohol is not available easily here.
I have also used 25% alcohol to clean the paste off,which I must tell you is a really difficult job,I had to scrub a lot.
Then I had been using Acetone,which is dangerous since it can also wipe off PCBs so using it with caution is advised.But acetone also worked like a charm.


But remember for the GPU chip the Rice Grain size droplet method will not work since the chip is a bigger than the CPU.


----------



## lubo4444

mihir said:


> Good Stuff.
> yes the Arctic Clean works really well,I had not option but to get it since 91% alcohol is not available easily here.
> I have also used 25% alcohol to clean the paste off,which I must tell you is a really difficult job,I had to scrub a lot.
> Then I had been using Acetone,which is dangerous since it can also wipe off PCBs so using it with caution is advised.But acetone also worked like a charm.
> 
> 
> But remember for the GPU chip the Rice Grain size droplet method will not work since the chip is a bigger than the CPU.



Why did linkin said to use only a half rice drop on GPU?  Either way i decided not to change the TIM of the GPU because it holds good temps.  I though it had high temps but i really did not pay attention to my room temps.  But i would like to know how to do it though for later.    Thank you.


----------



## Okedokey

linkin said:


> You running intake or exhaust? How many fans? And what's your ambient?
> 
> My ambient is about 12c-14c, idle temps 24c, load temps 52c



I modded it to have an additional fan in push-pull exhaust.  Ambient temp is 24oC (climate controlled).  Prime 95 on small fft for 2 hours, makes no difference.


----------



## salvage-this

lubo4444 said:


> Why did linkin said to use only a half rice drop on GPU?  Either way i decided not to change the TIM of the GPU because it holds good temps.  I though it had high temps but i really did not pay attention to my room temps.  But i would like to know how to do it though for later.    Thank you.



Linkin has it right.  When I re applied the thermal paste to my 4850 it had a smaller chip.  So you need less thermal compound.  I think they had it backwards earlier.


----------



## lubo4444

salvage-this said:


> Linkin has it right.  When I re applied the thermal paste to my 4850 it had a smaller chip.  So you need less thermal compound.  I think they had it backwards earlier.



I see.  I'll definitely change it in the future but for now it seems to hold good temps.  Thank you.


----------



## linkin

I just applied fresh paste to my new GTS 450, it was idling in the 40's and getting really hot, like 80c under load.

It had the standard stock thermal paste application from the factory, big square of paste with dimples. God knows why they do it that way. Pic:






Cleaned it off and applied a booger-amount (for easily recognisable comparison!) of AS5 on the die (open die) and put the thing back together. Idles at 25c and loads at 68c


----------



## mihir

For my GTX 275 I found the Core was pretty big.





http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...00-nvidia-geforce-gtx-275-896mb-review-7.html


----------



## lubo4444

linkin said:


> I just applied fresh paste to my new GTS 450, it was idling in the 40's and getting really hot, like 80c under load.
> 
> It had the standard stock thermal paste application from the factory, big square of paste with dimples. God knows why they do it that way. Pic:
> 
> Cleaned it off and applied a booger-amount (for easily recognisable comparison!) of AS5 on the die (open die) and put the thing back together. Idles at 25c and loads at 68c



For some reason i'm confused.  Where exactly do you apply the thermal paste?  I read somewhere you have to apply it on 4-5 different places.


----------



## linkin

lubo4444 said:


> For some reason i'm confused.  Where exactly do you apply the thermal paste?  I read somewhere you have to apply it on 4-5 different places.



Just on the GPU die for this card, as the MOSFETS have no additional cooling. Higher end cards either have a separate heatsink or are cooled with one big heatsink or heatblock/spreader plus thermal pads.

the picture is when I took off the cooler, just to show the old crappy paste.


----------



## lubo4444

linkin said:


> Just on the GPU die for this card, as the MOSFETS have no additional cooling. Higher end cards either have a separate heatsink or are cooled with one big heatsink or heatblock/spreader plus thermal pads.
> 
> the picture is when I took off the cooler, just to show the old crappy paste.



Are you referring to your card or my card?  I'm new to all this and sorry for the retarded questions.


----------

